# Trip turned nightmare



## railroadron (Feb 15, 2013)

This trip has finally turned into a freakin nightmare! Even us experienced and seasoned vets can make careless mistakes that can be quite costly. My first mistake was drawing Cash out of an ATM to get some chronic and my second was burning with a couple local homebums. Stoned as shit I could still see they were trying to put me in the trick bag and the two soon became like 5. I could feel the vibes and I wasnt about to hit their bottles they kept insisting I hit. I heard the sound of an approaching train which was an IM to Buffalo which I wasted no time or gave any explanation..I simply loaded my pack, nodded and quickly matched its speed, easily gettin aboard. Problem was It was suicide and dirtyface not to mention light snow and like 18 degrees. Trust me, it wasnt long before I realized how fuckin stupid I was to ride dirtyface. My hands went numb as did my feet and face and there wasnt shit I could do about it. Passing many trains I was obviously spotted and called on because somewhere before Erie I saw a bull and two local PD cars on each side of the train and they were out of their warm cars scanning. With nowhere to hide (suicide car) they easily spotted me and the chase was on. Somewhere there was miscommunication because we were at a pretty good clip and I was not accessible for many miles. The Porch had quite a bit of ice and snow, making it quite slick and really a dangerous situation, especially since I could nt feel my limbs and crispy. As we slowed coming into Erie I decided to try and bail because I wanted to minimize my chance of going to jail by gettin rid of my recently purchased contraband. We re not talkin a $20 dollar sack but a half ounce. Well not only did I miscalculate the speed, I slipped on the slick deck with pack on as I was trying to find the bottom rung of the ladder and met the frozen earth with a tumble and enough force to break the pack frame and force a jagged edge into the nylon bag. Pissed and quite angry I tried to retreat off the property but not quick enough..I did manage though to bury my stash in the snow before the pigs got to me. Needless to say I was searched and pack rummaged through..got a riding railway equipment ticket and escorted off the property. SO....My journey has drastically changed. Doubting Jansport s lifetime warranty will cover such a mishap I opted to Fly on up to Anchorage Alaska which was my final destination on this trip. And besides, If I’d of decided to ship the pack back to Jansport for a roll of the dice, I d of needed to be housed up for a few weeks and weekly hotels weren’t in my budget…so For those of you who have my number..my phone got crushed nor does Alaska have Sprint so buying a new phone would do me no good.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 15, 2013)

That sux man, close calls all around. Just goes to show that instincts & experience are ones best tools on the road. Were you able to go back & grab your stash? Did you get over to Rochester, NY or were you heading up that way?


----------



## Dmac (Feb 15, 2013)

bummer! at least you did not get robbed or busted with the pot.


----------



## railroadron (Feb 15, 2013)

No. I didnt get my bag..I was escorted off the property and dropped off at some park called rochester in town. I went ahead and boxed the broken pack and shipped to Alaska then began the journey. 2 Amtrak trains and 3 planes..video and pics of that too..coming soon after editing. Man I am still bummed! Yes I was on my way to Tude s ..Buffalo was after Erie


----------



## Devogsh (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that man , at least ya didnt get hurt


----------



## kokomojoe (Feb 15, 2013)

Mistakes can be inevitable but it's the knowledge you gain from them that make them worthwhile.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 15, 2013)

yikes man, glad you didnt get seriously hurt, always look forward to seeing yer pics. riding dirty face suicide jeesh, you know better then that!


----------



## railroadron (Feb 15, 2013)

I know right! He started throttling up and IM s take no time picking up speed so I just grabbed him thinking He d go into the hole and afford me a chance to scout a better ride ..


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 15, 2013)

scarey story about the homebums too man. i guess if i had to make that call too ide opt for taking the train over getting robbed by homebums.


----------



## railroadron (Feb 15, 2013)

I aint no bad ass but i can handle myself pretty well...I prefer one at a time at best 2 but anymore..No win..one of even asked to see my knife..Thats when I really knew they were up to shit..trying to disarm me..One thing I do know, Black folks dont like gettin Cut..they re scare of their own blood


----------



## Tude (Feb 15, 2013)

fuk, sorry that I won't see you but glad you are safe!!!


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 15, 2013)

Ron, you are my favorite poster on here I think, never pretentious, when I needed help you were very willing to do so and your posts are always entertaining or informative. That sucks all that shit happend to you and I hope Alaska goes well.


----------



## Tude (Feb 15, 2013)

Everymanalion said:


> Ron, you are my favorite poster on here I think, never pretentious, when I needed help you were very willing to do so and your posts are always entertaining or informative. That sucks all that shit happend to you and I hope Alaska goes well.


 
Yes, you put this better in words than I did - cool man. Hope all works out up there in the great white north!


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 15, 2013)

Cool story.. How long you gonna be in Alaska?


----------



## wizehop (Feb 16, 2013)

Fuck man, know the feeling. Nothing worse than getting on a bad ride in the winter!


----------



## railroadron (Feb 16, 2013)

Just got back touring the yard..I will ride the Alaskan Railroad! Pics and video will post today..


----------



## astralpunk (Jun 7, 2013)

geez man, that sounds like a real drag. I'll be checking out the pics and videos you got. Definitely a learning experience for sure, hope everything from here on out goes good dude


----------



## Dolphin (Jul 4, 2013)

What is riding dirty face? Help! =)


----------

